# Seminaries must not only train pastors and teachers for established churches



## Pergamum (Jan 8, 2012)

> our seminaries must not only train pastors and teachers for established churches



From:

What 21st century American Church Planters can learn from Church Planters in India. - Timothy C. Tennent | Timothy C. Tennent


Do you think seminaries are focusing too much on producing folks to service already-established churches? 

What is being done to train workers to produce new works? 

Is this best incorporated into existing seminary programs or is it best to supplement a seminary education with extra courses if one desired to plant a new church instead of pastor an existing church?

What did you think of Dr. Tennent's blog article?


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it depends. Here in North America, with a few exceptions, Seminaries are established independantly are not denominational instiutions. The biggest exception within NAPARC circles is Covenant Seminary, and in my general experience they emphesive Church planting. I am not sure about other denominations, but generally a candidat is to go ''under care''in some sense and the practical arm of the ministry is to be done through internships largely while the seminaries are there for the ''head stuff''. 

I suppose this is a question of ecclesiology. Personally as someone who freely admits to be a ''very mild presbyterian'', I tend to see seminaries as parachurch institutions used and endorsed by churches to help train pastors. My Free Church of Scotland bretheren on the other hand have their own institutions and see the seminary as apart of their Church. 

Personally, I tend to believe that local churches or presbyteries ought to be in the buisness of setting up new plants while seminaries are their to equip pastors for the work which ought to be centered around preaching and theological discernment. Councelling is important, but it is not the primary work of the pastor, though it is important without any question.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 8, 2012)

Perg I would think all pastors should be trained the same, they are pastors first before any break down of planter or established church pastor. Now I can see warrant to add specific classes for men who feel a call to plant new churches or possibly a minor in "Church Planting" to add to their Divinity training. I think to have two different training paths for ministers would eventually become a big problem, I envision the future "Planter Side" / "Established Side" Split.... 

So I would agree with "or is it best to supplement a seminary education with extra courses if one desired to plant a new church instead of pastor an existing church?"


----------

